# Saronit/Titan Farmroute.



## Blackywulf (6. Februar 2009)

Für die jenigen die sie vielleicht noch nicht kennen,kann ich diese Route nur sehr empfehle,dank der schnellen respawn zeit geht das Farmen dort sehr fix.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg: Blacky.


----------



## Metadron72 (6. Februar 2009)

Blackywulf schrieb:


> Für die jenigen die sie vielleicht noch nicht kennen,kann ich diese Route nur sehr empfehle,dank der schnellen respawn zeit geht das Farmen dort sehr fix.
> 
> mfg: Blacky.



jup, wenn es nicht die wäre die alle abfliegen, so das es sich wieder kaum noch lohnt...
da es ja komplett tagesform abhängig ist, fliege ich die orte ab wo am wenigsten leute gerade sind (scholar, eiskrone, sturm)


----------



## Blackywulf (6. Februar 2009)

*grinst*..abfliegen wird man dort wohl schwer können,denke troz vollen server status kann man dort gut abfarmen solange keine Schlachtlauft.(Meiner Ansicht)


----------



## Hairman (6. Februar 2009)

Was genau bringt die Leute eigentlich dazu, ihre eigenen Farmrouten öffentlich preis zu geben?
Ich mein, schön dass du uns das mitteilst, aber spätestens jetzt kannst du die Route völlig vergessen weil jeder Depp dort langfliegt.
War schon immer so, hab mich immer geärgert wenn in der PCG o.ä. "unsere 100 tollsten Goldfarmtipps" abgedruckt waren weil ich meine Farmspots danach erstmal ändern durfte..


----------



## Maladin (6. Februar 2009)

Danke für die schöne Karte. Hast du die selber gemacht?

Sehr schlau ... wenn das genug Leute sehen werden seine Farmrouten im Sholazar und in Eiskrone endlich für ihn allein da sein. 

... Oder ...

Er farmt Farmer, da er ja weiss wo die langlaufen :>

/wink maladin


----------



## Blackywulf (6. Februar 2009)

xP richtig Maladin o: und ja,hab ich seblst gemacht >.>


----------



## -Dragonsbane- (11. Februar 2009)

Also der Post hat mich echt weitergebracht.
Ich farm zwar nicht ganz nach seiner Route, aber in Tausendwinter findet man viel Reiche Saronitvorkommen oder Titanvorkommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Im Sholazaribecken und den anderen Gebieten wird mehr gefarmt, weil man da das epic Flugmount benutzen kann.

Eins noch:
Wer legt eigentlich fest, dass man nur in einem Gebiet farmen darf.
Ich mach mir da abwechslung rein und farme in verschiedenen Gebieten.
Ihr werdets nicht glauben, mir macht farmen sogar spass, auch wenn ich nicht immer sehr erfolgreich bin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackywulf (16. Februar 2009)

Ich leg das fest,es soll ja zum schnellen farmen dienen,kürzeste route,mit schneller spawn zeit und viel erz unterwegs...einfache auflösung einer route.


----------



## Blackywulf (14. Mai 2009)

/Push


----------



## Maxugon (21. Mai 2009)

Wieso pusht du?xD


----------



## Wizzbeast (1. Juni 2009)

Maxugon schrieb:


> Wieso pusht du?xD




Damit noch mehr Leute "seine" Farmroute ablaufen und er sie umhauen kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackywulf (22. August 2009)

/push (mal wieder nach langer zeit)


----------



## Sir Wagi (8. September 2009)

Blackywulf schrieb:


> /push (mal wieder nach langer zeit)


Hättest ja mal mit Freude erwähnen können, dass man die Route nun auch abfliegen kann ...
Dann wär das pushen nich so inhaltslos xD ...


----------



## Huntergottheit (25. September 2009)

du hast wichtige punkte vergessen meiner meinung,im nordwesten können meistens noch 4 titanvorkommen spawnen/große saronitvorkommen,wäre auch nicht weit weg von der route,zumindest flieg ich da immer hin weils selten jemand macht außer ich.


----------



## nubbeldupp (30. Dezember 2009)

Ich poste hier einfach mal meine Farmroute, die ich biss vor ein paar Minuten abgeflogen bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Verbesserungsvorschläge werden gern gelesen xD

[attachment=9696:WoWScrnS...9_035301.jpg]


----------



## Beastdudu (10. Januar 2010)

Ich glaub fast das das farmen in Eiskrone besser ist wenn man die richtige Route hat


----------



## Wahooka (13. Januar 2010)

Diese Farmroute ist, aus meiner Sicht, unvollständig. Du fliegst SEHR viele Stellen nicht an die fast immer Titan/Reiche Saronit spawnen. Aber muss ja jeder selbst wissen, und btw: Schöne Karte, ist für viele zumindest mal ein Anhaltspunkt ;o)


----------



## Hazel_Malorne (22. Januar 2010)

Der Vollständigkeit halber sollte für alle nicht PVP'ler aber dazu gesagt werden, dass man, solange man sich in Tausendwinter aufhält, auf PVP geschaltet wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Eboron (10. August 2010)

haha du lässt freiwillig ca. 4-6 vorkomme aus? naja^^


----------

